# Courgettes



## RachelB (1 January 2008)

Are courgettes ok to feed to horses? I've been given some to feed to the horses I'm looking after this week, and I wasn't sure they were ok? Any 'poisonous plants' websites with "proof" that they are/ aren't ok would also be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fairynuff (1 January 2008)

I dont know why I know but, no, they arent good for equines! M.


----------



## arwenplusone (1 January 2008)

Poisonous to grazing animals I think - but I don't know why?
Will try and find out....


----------



## Cop-Pop (1 January 2008)

I don't think ur meant to feed cucumber which is in teh same family...


----------



## kerilli (2 January 2008)

courgettes are very bitter until cooked, not sure what is in them that makes them so bitter.
cucumber skins are very fibrous and indigestible for humans, but other than that they're mostly water, so i would have thought they'd be okay for horses... not going to try it though!


----------



## Fairynuff (2 January 2008)

I googled "toxins in courgettes" and found your answer! They contain cucurbitacins which can cause (in Humans) vomiting, severe cramp, diarrhoea and collapse. Its usually found in wild courgettes but occasionaly in domestic ones.It said that if a courgette tastes bitter, its wise not to eat it.It also said that apple and pear seeds are bad for you and apricot kernals can be down right dangerous 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
I wouldnt feed courgettes to horses anyway, it doesnt seem right! M.


----------



## RachelB (2 January 2008)

Hmm thanks for the opinions everyone. Courgettes are now safely on the muckheap, and I'm hoping the rats will take them before the owners return to find their "treats" have been chucked! Better safe than sorry!


----------

